

Podcast: POODR and Beyond with Sandi Metz Part 2 - dadwagon99
http://www.codenewbie.org/podcast/poodr-and-beyond-part-ii

======
dadwagon99
The first half of the podcast was great and this one is too. I've really
become a fan of hers thanks to this podcast.

